# XM NavTraffic Debuts at NY Auto Show



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

XM Satellite Radio announced that XM NavTraffic, the first nationwide satellite 
traffic information service for GPS navigation systems, will be available in the
Acura RDX, the Infiniti G35 sedan, and the Lexus LS sedans beginning with the 2007
model year vehicles. XM NavTraffic is already a factory-installed feature on all
Acura RL vehicles and every Cadillac CTS model equipped with on-board navigation.

According to the company, in-car navigation systems are among the auto industry's
most in-demand new vehicle features, but most navigation systems aren't able to 
see traffic jams around the next corner. XM NavTraffic empowers navigation systems
by delivering real-time traffic information for drivers in 31 markets from New York
to Los Angeles.

The XM NavTraffic technology was recently selected as a 2005 "Best Consumer
Vehicle Application" by the leading telematics industry organization Telematics
Update.

XM NavTraffic can show at-a-glance traffic conditions between driver and destination,
allowing the driver to avoid a jam before getting caught in traffic.

The traffic data is aggregated for XM by NAVTEQ Traffic from multiple data sources,
including police and emergency services, commercial traffic data providers, road
sensors, traffic cameras, eyewitness reports, and real-time aircraft surveillance
reports.

In addition to vehicles with in-dash XM NavTraffic systems, XM NavTraffic is also
available on a growing number of aftermarket navigation systems that are designed
to fit virtually any vehicle on the road.

Offered as a premium data service for $3.99 per month when packaged with XM Satellite
Radio's subscription of $12.95 a month, XM NavTraffic is currently available for
the following 31 markets: Atlanta, Baltimore, Boston, Chicago, Cincinnati, Cleveland,
Dallas/Ft. Worth, Denver-Boulder, Detroit, Houston, Los Angeles, Miami-Ft. Lauderdale,
Milwaukee-Racine, Minneapolis-St. Paul, New York, Orlando, Philadelphia, Phoenix,
Pittsburgh, Portland, Providence-Warwick-Pawtucket, Sacramento, San Antonio, San
Diego, San Francisco/Oakland, San Jose, Seattle, St. Louis, Tampa, Washington D.C.,
and Wilmington, Del.

For more details about the XM NavTraffic service, visit http://www.XMNavTraffic.com.

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission


----------

